# New pioneer sc-35 tips ??



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally decided on my new AVR after months of saving / researching.... I chose the PIONEER SC-35 for several reasons and not ONKYO or MARANTZ for reliability and heat issues...NOT to bash those brands, Im looking for ELITE owners with tweaks and tips beyond the initial advanced mcacc setup. Im using my HTPC as my main source w an ASUS HDAV DELUXE 1,3 sound card modded with some BURSON discrete OPamps. And just finished my speaker project in time for the SC35 arrival. Its a 5.2 setup w Dayton Audio PT2C-8 Planar Tweeters and 6.5 mid-bass in all .. I have the surrounds built in a bipole config and so far the sound is jawwwdropping clear and effortless through and up past 20k... My LFE are a pair of JL audio 13.5s in a custom cabinet as well.
The only CON so far is the extremely cheap AC cord which I immediately upgraded to a PANGEA AC9 3ft. That made an immediate and noticable difference in the focus of the sound stage and detail and was quite affordable.

Obviously Im blowing my own horn abit but it sounds SO GOOD :T

Any ELITE owners plz loan me your sound trix....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

More speaker project pics


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I also just got a SC35 two weeks ago for my RF7 system. It replaced a Pioneer 1120k and Emotiva UPA2. So far i am happy with it.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My only CON so far was the AC cord / very very cheap. For certain you should try this AC cord upgrade. It was very affordable and made a noticeable difference. you will not be disappointed . 

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC9


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

iControlAVA - this smartphone app controls the SC35 if your into it and it actually works pretty well


----------

